# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Seasonal afected disorder (SAD)

## panosjohnson

Επιρεαζεστε απο τις αλλαγες των εποχών?
Εγω παντα το Σεπτεμβριο καταβαζω ρολα (καταθλιψη, ποτε βαρια ποτα ελαφρια) και απο Απριλιο ανοιγω παλι το μαγαζι και κατα τον Ιουνιο κανω ενα παρτι (μανια-υπομανια) (8 χρονια αυτη η δουλεια) . Αφου η πρωιν μου εχει και το λεει ακομα οποτε με βλεπει: μου λεει τι εγινε ηρθε η ανοιξη και ανθισες ή το χειμωνα μου λεει τι κανεις ολη μερα στο σπιτι τη βγαζεις?
Η πλακα είναι οτι αυτα τωρα μου φαινονται αστεια αλλα σε ενα μηνα δεν θα ειναι.

----------


## metaxa

Στο δικό μας σπίτι, από Απρίλιο - τέλος Αυγούστου έχουμε καταθλιψη / φοβιες και δύσκολα βγαίνουμε εξω. Από Σεπτεμβριο μέχρι Μάρτιο, είμαστε καλα. Go figure.....

----------


## panosjohnson

> Στο δικό μας σπίτι, από Απρίλιο - τέλος Αυγούστου έχουμε καταθλιψη / φοβιες και δύσκολα βγαίνουμε εξω. Από Σεπτεμβριο μέχρι Μάρτιο, είμαστε καλα. Go figure.....


ναι συμβαινει και αυτο, είναι το αναποδο απο το δικο μου.
οταν λες εχουμε εννοεις τον αντρα σου ή και οι δύο?

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Εγώ το φθινόπωρο πέφτω και την Άνοιξη γίνομαι μες στην καλή χαρά!!! Δηλαδή έτσι ήταν κάποτε, γιατί τώρα πια είμαι μονίμως σε φάση καταθλιπτική.....

----------


## amelie74

πανο εγω εκανα τον χειμωνα βαρβατη υπομανια (μετα απο 11 χρονια εναλλασομενης καταθλιψης-νορμοθυμιας) η οποια πυροδοτηθηκε απο ερωτα :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  και τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρι ειμαι πεσμενη.

το DSM δεν τα λεει καλά. :Stick Out Tongue: 

παντως περα απο την πλακα αυτο που σου συμβαινει ειναι οτι πιο συνηθες για εναν διπολικο.

----------


## metaxa

Τον ανδρα μου. Αλλα μαζι τα περναμε....

----------


## panosjohnson

> πανο εγω εκανα τον χειμωνα βαρβατη υπομανια (μετα απο 11 χρονια εναλλασομενης καταθλιψης-νορμοθυμιας) η οποια πυροδοτηθηκε απο ερωτα και τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρι ειμαι πεσμενη.
> 
> το DSM δεν τα λεει καλά.
> 
> παντως περα απο την πλακα αυτο που σου συμβαινει ειναι οτι πιο συνηθες για εναν διπολικο.


σιγα μην τα ελεγε καλα το DSM και οι ψυχιατροι μαζι

----------


## amelie74

χμμ...το DSM εχει γραφτει απο επιστημονες, με βαση στατιστικες μελετες.

οι ψυχιατροι/ψυχολογοι/ψυχοθεραπευτες, εχουν λιωσει στην μελετη και πολλοι απο αυτους, εχουν μεγαλη πειρα απο ασθενεις.
αρα κατι παραπανω ξερουν απο μας τοσο το DSM οσο και οι ειδικοι (για τους τελευταιους δεν παιρνω και ορκο, γιατι υπαρχουν οπως σε ολα τα επαγγελματα και οι τσαρλατανοι του ειδους )

----------


## PETRAN

> χμμ...το DSM εχει γραφτει απο επιστημονες, με βαση στατιστικες μελετες.
> 
> οι ψυχιατροι/ψυχολογοι/ψυχοθεραπευτες, εχουν λιωσει στην μελετη και πολλοι απο αυτους, εχουν μεγαλη πειρα απο ασθενεις.
> αρα κατι παραπανω ξερουν απο μας τοσο το DSM οσο και οι ειδικοι (για τους τελευταιους δεν παιρνω και ορκο, γιατι υπαρχουν οπως σε ολα τα επαγγελματα και οι τσαρλατανοι του ειδους )





Μπα, αυτό το DSM που υπάρχει τώρα είναι μουφίτσα λολ. Βασικά δεν στηρίζεται τόσο σε επιστημονικές μελέτες και θεωρίες (βασικά σχεδόν καθόλου) αλλά σε κλινικές συμβάσεις που έτυχε να βολεύουν τους επαγγελματίες ψυχικές υγείας. Οι πιο πολλές "κατηγοριοποιήσεις" είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετες και μερικές πλέον έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί ότι είναι λάθος από επιστημονική σκοπιά. Αυτό θα αλλάξει για πρώτη φορά στο επόμενο DSM που θα βγει του χρόνου και θα παρουσιάζονται και δεδομένα από επιστημονικές μελέτες, στατιστικές και θα βασίζονται πιο πολύ σε "θεωρητική βάση" και όχι μόνο στην "φαινομενολογία" της κάθε διαταραχής (π.χ. ευρήματα μαγνητικών τομογραφιών για τις ψυχώσεις, γνωσιακοί μηχανισμοί για τις κρίσεις πανικού κλπ.) Επίσης για πρώτη φορά η ψυχική διαταραχή δεν θα είναι απλά μια διακριτή διάγνωση-π.χ. η έχεις διπολική η δεν έχεις- αλλά θα υπάρχουν και "βαθμίδες σοβαρότητας". Αυτό βέβαια είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι γιατί από την μία ναι μεν θα είναι πιο κοντά στην κλινική πραγματικότητα, από την άλλη οι συνταγογραφήσεις φαρμάκων μπορεί να γίνονται και για "υπο-κλινικές" περιπτώσεις που τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι τόσο σοβαρά. Τέσπα, γενικά φαίνεται υποσχόμενο αλλά και πάλι θα απέχει από το ιδεατό και την πολύπλοκη πραγματικότητα της ψυχικής διαταραχής.


Μέχρι στιγμής, κανένα DSM δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει ένα σύνθετο formulation ενώς έμπειρού ειδικού που αν είναι καλός θα βάλει κάτω όλους τους παράγοντες (π.χ. δυσλειτουργικές ερμηνείες, στάσεις, συμπεριφορές και αντιλήψεις που προάγουν το πρόβλημα και τα συμπτώματα, πως αυτές διατηρούνται από προβληματικές καταστάσεις και συμπεριφορές σε σχέση και με την ιστορία του κάθε ατόμου κλπ. διαπροσωπικές και κοινωνικές παραμέτρους και πως όλα αυτά μπορούν σταδιακά να αλλάξουν κλπ. συν τις γνώσεις φαρμακοθεραπείας στην περίπτωση των ψυχιάτρων που μέχρι στιγμής είναι άσχετες σε σχέση με αυτές τις ταμπέλες) . Οι διαγνώσεις του DSM πιο πολύ υπάρχουν για να μπαίνουν "ταμπέλες" για τις ασφαλιστικές.

----------


## amelie74

πολυ επιστημονικα τα λες βρε Πετραν :Stick Out Tongue: , αλλα καταλαβα περιπου τι λες. :Smile:

----------


## panosjohnson

Η μαγνητική τομογραφία θα έπρεπε κανονικα να είναι διαγνωστικο μεσο και των ψυχιατρων, δεν ειναι δυνατον να βγαζουν συμπερασμα μονο απο αυτα που τους λες και να συνταγογραφουν. Καθε ασθένεια εχει ενα προτυπο εγκεφαλικης λειτουργείας που μπορει να φανει με μαγνητικη και αλλες μεθόδους.

----------


## PETRAN

> Η μαγνητική τομογραφία θα έπρεπε κανονικα να είναι διαγνωστικο μεσο και των ψυχιατρων, δεν ειναι δυνατον να βγαζουν συμπερασμα μονο απο αυτα που τους λες και να συνταγογραφουν. Καθε ασθένεια εχει ενα προτυπο εγκεφαλικης λειτουργείας που μπορει να φανει με μαγνητικη και αλλες μεθόδους.




To θέμα είναι ότι υπάρχουν δύο είδη μαγνητικής τομογραφίας. Η "δομική" που δείχνει με μεγάλη ευκρίνεια αν έπαθες εγκεφαλικό/έχεις ογκο (χτύπα ξύλο!), υπάρχει τραυματισμός, έχεις σκληρυντικές πλάκες κλπ. Είναι αυτή που εννοούμε όλη σαν "μαγνητική τομογραφία". Σε αυτήν δεν φαίνεται τίποτα στην σχιζοφρένεια η σε οποιαδήποτε ψυχική διαταραχή for that matter. Ακόμα και νευρολογικές καταστάσεις όπως το alzheimer, η parkinson, η επιληψία και ο αυτισμός δεν δείχνουν απολύτως τίποτα. Οπότε είναι άχρηστο να χρησιμοποιείται κλινικά για την διάγνωση αυτών των καταστάσεων. Ο μόνο λόγος που γίνεται μαγνητική σε ένα άτομο με σχιζοφρένεια είναι για να ακυρώσει άλλα αίτια που μπορεί να ευθύνονται για τα συμπτώματα(π.χ. όγκος σε κάποιες περιοχές.). 


Μετά υπάρχει η "λειτουργική" μαγνητκή τομογραφία. Αυτή δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη ευκρίνεια, αλλά δείχνει "in real time" ποιες περιοχές του εγκεφάλου είναι ενεργοποιημένες σε μια ορισμένη στιγμή. Επειδή κάθε περιοχή του εγκεφάλου χρειάζεται αίμα για να λειτουργήσει, αυτό το είδος δείχνει πως κατανέμεται το αίμα ανάλογα με ποια περιοχή το χρειάζεται. Αν π.χ. είσαι φοβισμένος, το αίμα θα πάει στην περιοχή του εγκεφάλου που επεξεργάζεται τον φόβο (π.χ. "αμυγδαλή") και η λειτουργική μαγνητική θα δείξει αυτή την περιοχή να "ανάβει". Αν π.χ. πρέπει να διατηρήσεις λέξεις στην βραχυπρόθεσμη μνήμη, το αίμα θα πάει σε μια άλλη περιοχή (προμετωπιαίους λοβούς) κλπ. 


Αυτό είναι και το είδος της μαγνητικής τομογραφίας που "δείχνει" κλινικά δεδομένα στην σχιζοφρένεια (η σε άλλες σοβαρές ψυχικές διαταραχές). Συνήθως αυτές οι έρευνες δείχνουν μεγάλες "ανισορροπίες" στον τρόπο που ενεργοποιούνται κάποιες εγκεφαλικές περιοχές στην σχιζοφρένεια (η π.χ. στην διπολική, η στην μείζωνα κατάθλιψη η στην οριακή, η στην ΙΨΔ υπάρχουν ανάλογες μελέτες). Φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτές οι καταστάσεις είναι "γενετικές" η μόνο "βιοχημικές" όπως παρερμηνεύουν πολλοί. Αυτές οι έρευνες δεν λένε κάτι για τα αίτια, λένε για το πως ο εγκέφαλος ενός ατόμου που βρίσκεται σε ψυχωσική έξαρση η σε καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο λειτουργεί εκείνη την στιγμή. Αυτό το είδος μαγνητικής το χρησιμοποιούνε γενικά πάρα πολύ και στην σύγχρονη πειραματική ψυχολογία και στις νευροεπιστήμες για να μελετήσουν και τις κανονικές ψυχολογικές λειτουργίες σε φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους π.χ. πως προσέχεις, θυμάσαι, αισθάνεσαι, κάνεις μαθηματικά, μιλάς, χαίρεσαι τα πάντα. Αλλά αυτό το είδος της μαγνητικής είναι μόνο για έρευνες και δεν χρησιμοποιείται "κλινικά", δηλαδή για να κάνεις διαγνώσεις. Πρώτον αυτά τα μηχανήματα είναι πανάκριβα (στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μόνο δύο στην Αθήνα αν θυμάμαι καλά), δεύτερον, θα έπρεπε να σκανάρουν τους εγκεφάλους ενός μεγάλου και αντιπροσωπευτικού δείγματος του φυσιολογικού πληθυσμού ώστε να έχουν μέτρο σύγκρισης για τις πιο "παθολογικές" καταστάσεις. Ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα θα ήταν τεράστιο και για την ώρα θα χρειαζοταν άπειρο χρόνο και χρήμα. Οπότε οι λειτουργικές μαγνητικές είναι ακόμα μόνο για έρευνα και όχι για διάγνωση. Ίσως στο μέλλον.

----------


## PETRAN

> πολυ επιστημονικα τα λες βρε Πετραν, αλλα καταλαβα περιπου τι λες.





Χαχα, ουπς σορρυ. Βασικά μόλις έγραψα άλλο ένα επιστημονικό ποστ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

it's ok  :Smile: 
ηταν κατανοητο το ποστ σου  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

το master καλα παει?
που ειπαμε ειδικευεσαι?

----------


## panosjohnson

> θα έπρεπε να σκανάρουν τους εγκεφάλους ενός μεγάλου και αντιπροσωπευτικού δείγματος του φυσιολογικού πληθυσμού ώστε να έχουν μέτρο σύγκρισης για τις πιο "παθολογικές" καταστάσεις. Ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα θα ήταν τεράστιο και για την ώρα θα χρειαζοταν άπειρο χρόνο και χρήμα. Οπότε οι λειτουργικές μαγνητικές είναι ακόμα μόνο για έρευνα και όχι για διάγνωση. Ίσως στο μέλλον.


εχουν γίνει ερευνες σε μεγαλα δείγματα (ΝΙΜΗ) αλλα και σε πανεπηστημιακα νοσοκομια της ελλάδας

----------

